# Suggestions for for a Surf fly?



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll defer to you all, but will be staying Surfside next weekend at SPI; what flies would you all suggest for some early morning surf fishing while wife and kiddos are sleeping in?

Appreciate you all's help and expertise.


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Heres a great surf fly









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Its been the only fly I use

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Borski sliders tan, cream, or pink and steve Farrar blend baitfish in olives, chartreuse and grey are my usual go tos. Shrimp patterns in tan or pink. Something baitfishlike that doesnâ€™t sink so fast, hovers, and something more like a shrimp or crab that bounces off the bottom. I cast at sign in the first gut early or along the next bar. Seems pretty productive, if people are getting them on lures,the flies typically work and sometimes if people arenâ€™t catching them on lures. But, if itâ€™s a live croaker they want, the flies seldom do well.

Lengthen your leader, like to 14-15â€™, if you wish to fish a little deeper. I like fluorocarbon as it sinks better. I use floating line or an intermediate tip. I wade closer rather than trying to cast far. I tend to keep the casts at 35- 60 feet. Set up drifts with the current. Fish will pick up a well drifted pattern in the current. Look for fish sign rather than spending all day blind casting, this strategy has been better for me. Cast at the sign.

Stay at mid to high thigh deep or less for easier casting. Waist deep or more will greatly increase casting difficulty. Best guts seem to be 2-4â€™ deep. Best surf not flat and not knock you off your feet big. I hate strippingbaskets and think they are a negative overall, YMMV. By directing your line hand stripping and positioning, floating line can be managed without generally becoming entangled around your feet. Baskets are useless much beyond knee deep anyway.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ll add another pattern thatâ€™s good in the surf. Gartside Soft Hackle Streamer. Went out this morning here in the Surfside area and the waves were pretty minimal, about 2 feet of visibility in the water, plenty of bait getting hit, and pretty much a fish about every cast.

Gartside Soft Hackle streamers sort of hover near the surface. Fish were stirring the water pretty good and a cast at about any direction worked. Stood in thigh deep water casting ~50 feet. Caught around 20 and left them biting. About as easy as it gets. No wind. Yea, pretty effortless. The redfish and 1st trout came on a skitterwalk before sunup. Everything else on the red and white gartside. No monsters, biggest at 19â€ except the redfish that was 25â€.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow; that's awesome! ill be out there this weekend.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Best to use an intermediate line too. WF floating line will be difficult to use if the waves get high. Wont get the fly down to the strike zone. Could get a little rough out there this weekend, watch for the rip currents too with the storms approaching! Have a gr8 time!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Karstopo what kind of loop knot it that? Looks like it has a large loop through the hook eye and another smaller loop??? Is that some new knot or one of those 430 am on the beach ties before coffee and then you realise it after catching all of those fish and wonder *** you tied lol?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thatâ€™s just a messy Rapala loop knot that didnâ€™t get cinched down right.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well; had all my gear and ready to go. This was calmest day and was progressively worst each day thereafter. I tried one morning with a spinning and it was too rough; I can't image trying with a fly rod...

Thats to all the advice; I'll try again soon....

It did make for a great cup of coffee while watching the sun come up with my family. Great way to start the day...


----------



## BowBuddy (Feb 10, 2019)

Ive fished the surf that rough as long as it wasnâ€™t windy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

